
Hire for culture fit first - dardien
https://medium.com/1-minute-startup-advice/hire-for-culture-fit-first-e69138e4cbe3#.bb7edu1sd
======
dudul
I've worked at startups for close to 10 years now (not in SF), and seriously,
this obsession with "culture" is just tiring. What is "culture" even? Most
companies I've worked at (some very successful) all had the same
culture/values: "customers first", "collaboration", "ownership and
commitment". Al the usual suspects that you put on your office wall.

And for the most part, these were all just that: words on a wall/blackboard.
They were not applied day to day.

I've never been a founder, but seriously, I would favor somebody who knows how
to get stuff done over someone who "is passionate about the mission".

